# gracias a



## famores

por favor, tengo problemas con la palabra gracias para decir: "gracias a su variada geografía". No sé si sería graças à sua o graças a sua..... Me confundo con el uso del a sua, o seu, etc.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Em português: *graças à sua variegada geografia*. Também podes usar _*por causa de*_ ou* devido a*, no lugar de *graças a*.


----------



## famores

muchas gracias, ahora tengo problemas con el plural de hábil.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es un poco raro para un español: *hábeis*.


----------



## famores

gracias, soy ecuatoriano escribiendo sobre mi país en portugués y es complicado porque a veces te pierdes entre los dos idiomas.


----------



## Carfer

famores said:


> gracias, soy ecuatoriano escribiendo sobre mi país en portugués y es complicado porque a veces te pierdes entre los dos idiomas.


 
Mas pode dizer '_graças a_', que é uma expressão absolutamente portuguesa. '_Graças a_' não é de forma alguma contaminação do espanhol, apesar de o parecer. Isto, claro, sem prejuízo de que o Xiao tem toda a razão no que diz.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Seu, seus = masculino para su, sus
Sua, suas = femenino para su, sus.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"À" es la contracción de a+a que corresponde en español a "a la".
El masculino no se contrae, y se escribe "ao".


----------



## vf2000

famores said:


> por favor, tengo problemas con la palabra gracias para decir: "gracias a su variada geografía". No sé si sería graças à sua o graças a sua..... Me confundo con el uso del a sua, o seu, etc.



Graças à sua variada geografia. 
O uso da crase neste caso é facultativo, pois pode-se utilizar "*a* sua" ou simplesmente "sua".


----------



## XiaoRoel

> O uso da crase neste caso é facultativo, pois pode-se utilizar "*a* sua" ou simplesmente "sua".


Não, é de obriga a construção _graças a_ (prep.) + _a/o_ (art.), que se tem que escrever *graças à/ao.*


----------



## anaczz

Não é obrigatória a construção com o artigo.

No Brasil é frequente a omissão do artigo em:
Salvou-se da falência graças a seu pai.
Salvou-se da falência graças a sua mãe.

Mas usa-se também: 
Salvou-se da falência graças ao seu pai.
Salvou-se da falência graças à sua mãe.

Graças a Deus, estou bem de saúde.
Graças ao bom Deus, estou bem de saúde.

Graças a projetos inovadores como esse, teremos um futuro brilhante.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No de *graças a deus*, coincidimos: não faz falha o artigo. 
Nas variedades galega e portuguesa do N. o posesivo sem artigo só tem uso nos vocativos do tipo, _meu pai, miha mãe, meu irmão, meu amigo, meu sócio,_ etc. 
N.B.: a minúscula en _deus_ não é gralha.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

XiaoRoel said:


> Não, é de obriga a construção _graças a_ (prep.) + _a/o_ (art.), que se tem que escrever *graças à/ao.*


Estou de acordo com o Xiao. Neste caso, a crase é obrigatória: "graças à sua variada...".


----------



## Tomby

XiaoRoel said:


> N.B.: a minúscula en _deus_ não é gralha.


Saberia dizer porquê? 
Faz tempo li "Anarquistas, graças a Deus" o primeiro livro da Zélia Gattai, esposa de Jorge Amado. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## vf2000

XiaoRoel said:


> Não, é de obriga a construção _graças a_ (prep.) + _a/o_ (art.), que se tem que escrever *graças à/ao.*



Tenho certeza absoluta de que o uso nesses casos é facultativo. Não por causa da preposição, mas por causa do artigo. Antes de pronome (seu/sua, meu/minha, etc...) não precisa artigo, pode confiar.

Procurem no google "uso da crase facultativo" e confirmem em qualquer site confiável.

AXÉ.


----------

